# Reb has a new home!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

looking at reb's feathering, he has something to crow about. hope his new home works out for him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He is a handsome little devil, isn't he?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous!

If we had been closer, I'm sure my sister's family would have taken him for their flock. They've been contemplating adding a roo for a while.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww I'm glad he found a new home. Hopefully they don't get to irritated with the adolescent crowing. As he gets older the crowing should calm down a bit. When they first learn to crow they just love to show it off.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sparkyjoe, I would have loved to have found him a home in the PF extended family. If it was possible to do so I would have loved to have given him to you for your sister's family or to poodlecrazy#1.

I hope his crowing calms down, right now he just loves to hear himself talk. His new owner has been on the BYC forum for about 7 or 8 years, so I am sure he will know how to handle him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awwwww, I'm sorry Reb had to go! Definitely a handsome boy! Glad you found him a good home that you can occasionally still see him via posts!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He's beautiful! I love splash birds!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly I felt very sad and also greatly relieved to send him on his way. I hope he has a great life and do hope that I will get to see a bit of it on the other forum.


----------

